# Beau's First Birthday Today :)



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Beau is one today and below is a photo of her with the giant Octopus Madeleine bought her


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BEAU!!!!!!
And what a huge toy to play with!
she looks gorgeous!


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday Beau! What a pretty birthday girl!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday Beau! She is such a pretty girl!!

xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

:bday::bday::bday:to the lovely Beau.. I hope your mummy got you lots of lovely prezzies..


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday Beautiful - hope you have had fun x:jumping::star::jumping:
:decision:


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday Beau! What a fab octopus!!! xx


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Happy Birthday Beau!! Did the lucky girl get roses for valentines day too....?


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Happy Birthday Beau, gorgeous girl  :bday:


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Happy Birthday gorgeous Beau!

Lots of love and Cockapoo hugs

Sarah & Daisy
xxxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Beau - you are so gorgeous! Happy Birthday - your mum is doing a fab job with your coat!


----------



## mrsmac (May 10, 2011)

Happy birthday Beau! hope you had a lovely day. Made a mistake in showing Maisie your picture, she now 'needs' a giant octopus!!! where did you get that from? please???? x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

lola24 said:


> Happy Birthday Beau!! Did the lucky girl get roses for valentines day too....?


Thank you Katie and unfortunately no roses for Beau or me as were delivered to Madeleine (18 year old gorgeous daughter)! Beau prefers octopus anyday


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> Beau - you are so gorgeous! Happy Birthday - your mum is doing a fab job with your coat!


Thanks Jane - takes a lot of time but definitely worth it though as I have said lots of times I am lucky to have the time to do it (at the moment anyway)


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

mrsmac said:


> Happy birthday Beau! hope you had a lovely day. Made a mistake in showing Maisie your picture, she now 'needs' a giant octopus!!! where did you get that from? please???? x


Hello and thank you  Our surname is Maizey so I love Maisie's name  Beau has had a lovely day being spoilt and a long walk which of course she loves. The Octopus is from our local pet shop but is made by Gor Pets which do loads of pet products so if you want one you will be able to find it on the internet. Beau has played with it all day as it rustles, squeaks etc and far bigger than her other toys


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

:bday:arty:arty2::bday:arty:arty2:
Happy Birthday Beau 
:hug:


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

:bday::bday::bday: Happy 1st Birthday Beau! Love your octopus and hope you had a super day .


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you to everyone who sent lovely messages re Beau's birthday - feel like a proud Mum or is that Grandma as technically she belongs to Madeleine! She has been thoroughly spoilt with treats, toys (big octopus definitely the favourite and currently sleeping with it), long walk and a bone that smells like gravy and is new to the pet shops though not sure she likes it but has slept with that along with octopus


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

How sweet that she has taken her new octopus to bed. I might have to look out for one fo those!  xx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Made Madeleine's day Sarah as I thought it was far too big but Beau just loves it! Gor Pets make loads of different sea creatures etc plus beds which we have bought for Pixie as it says GP so we say it means Gorgeous Pixie! Think I need to get a life  xxx


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Happy 1st Woofday Beau

love Shirley and Birthday woofs from Monty & Milly x


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Happy birthday! Bertie's got a giant octopus like the one Beau's got and he loves it too! I got Bertie's one from Jolly's pet shop, I think they have shops dotted around the country.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you Shirley and Clare for your birthday wishes. I am glad Bertie has one too Clare. Beau has fallen in love with it and is currently dragging it around the living room  We also have one of those pet shops too but the wrong side of Norwich so don't often go there unless we are over that side but another good pet shop


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Ali Have just posted a similar thread to your question some months ago on when cockapoos stop growing. You posted your question when Beau was 19 weeks. Did she end up growing for much longer than that? I have the same question re Biscuit! Many thanksxx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Gorgeous! Where did your daughter get it from?!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

OMG I missed Beau's birthday! Happy late birthday Beau, I also love the Octopus!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> Hi Ali Have just posted a similar thread to your question some months ago on when cockapoos stop growing. You posted your question when Beau was 19 weeks. Did she end up growing for much longer than that? I have the same question re Biscuit! Many thanksxx


Hello - Beau stopped growing around 9 months but she started to fill out and although she isn't overweight as can still feel her ribs she is definitely heavier  Her Mum was a Show Cocker and Dad a Miniature Poodle - hope this helps a bit  x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Turi said:


> Gorgeous! Where did your daughter get it from?!


Hi Turi - don't you think your lovely puppy has enough  We got it from a local pet shop but someone else posted that they got one from Jolleys (hope that is how you spell it)! They are made by Gor Pets so think it would be easy enough to get one and they do all sorts of sea creatures! It is definitely Beau's favourite which I know as she hasn't chewed anything off it.... YET! 
x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> OMG I missed Beau's birthday! Happy late birthday Beau, I also love the Octopus!


Hi Laura and thank you - I know I sometimes miss threads as easily done but Beau had a great time and loves her Octopus though it is quite funny watching her try to get it up on to the sofa as nearly as big as her  x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Ali79 said:


> Hi Laura and thank you - I know I sometimes miss threads as easily done but Beau had a great time and loves her Octopus though it is quite funny watching her try to get it up on to the sofa as nearly as big as her  x


Yeah sorry, I seem to have missed a few recently, don't know how i'm managing it lol, it does looks huge! Surprised she can carry it round at all lol. x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Yeah sorry, I seem to have missed a few recently, don't know how i'm managing it lol, it does looks huge! Surprised she can carry it round at all lol. x


She trips up quite a lot  x


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday Beau x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

calli.h said:


> Happy Birthday Beau x


Thank you  x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Happy birthday Beau x Although I have a feeling its late??


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Happy birthday Beau x Although I have a feeling its late??


Hi Karen and thank you - better late than never and you are right as it was the 16th February but someone revived the Thread to ask a question and so Beau is getting more birthday wishes which is fine as she thinks she is the Queen anyway so now having two birthdays like her  x


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Belated :bday: hope you all had a lovely day....the octopus looks great, bet Beau loves wrestling and dragging it around.xxx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks Tammy  She had a lovely birthday thank you and the octopus is definitely a favourite at the moment though she does keep tripping us up as drags it everywhere though very funny watching her trying to drag it upstairs or onto the bed or sofas  xxx


----------

